# can you wear striped shirts with striped pants?



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

how do you pull this off the correct way?

striped pants meaning dark with white stripes in white.

what kind of shirt to wear if at all this can be done correctly?

and canyou do a striped shirt with a striped suit?


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

illmaticnyc said:


> how do you pull this off the correct way?
> 
> striped pants meaning dark with white stripes in white.
> 
> ...


In most cases, I would say no (or at least, I wouldn't do it). However, it's really a case by case basis. I would have to put everything on and look into a mirror. Stripes vary so much. If the stripes in the shirt were very thin and pencil-like or if the stripes in the shirt were the same color as the shirt, then it might work.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

illmaticnyc said:


> how do you pull this off the correct way?
> 
> striped pants meaning dark with white stripes in white.
> 
> ...


I don't have enough confidence in my own taste and color sense to wear stripes over stripes. I have to admire the guys who pull it off, but usually to my eye it looks...frankly...dumb. But that is just to my eye.

Buzz


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it's OK if the stripes are a very different scale; e.g., Bengal stripes with a fine pinstripe suit.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

Striped shirts are good with strollers and morning dress.


----------



## tiealign (Nov 16, 2005)

I think stripes with stripes can work but it depends on the stripes IMO.


----------



## 96Dore (Jan 26, 2008)

This is a great question. I used to ask myself this all the time until I read the "Combining Patterns" thread under the Hall of Fame threads. 

There are some great examples of when it's ok to wear a striped shirt with striped pants/suit. 

Go check it out for yourself, but I think the rule of thumb is: When mixing two patterns of the same type, vary the scale.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

tiealign said:


> I think stripes with stripes can work but it depends on the stripes IMO.


+1 the principles in the picture above apply to trousers too. If the stripes are on different non-clashing scales, you'll be fine.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I have on occasion worn a chalk stripe suit with a hairline stripe shirt and a repp stripe tie. Color and scale are critical concerns. It can be done but caution must be exercised.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never done this myself as I'm simply too conservative in my dress; however, I've seen others do it and I think it looks good, at least some of the time. One person who does it on a regular basis is CNN's Ali Velshi who wears stripes with everything. I don't always like his look, but usually I do. I just couldn't do it myself.

Cruiser


----------

